

What Are Websites Made Of? [Infographic] - tilt
http://sixrevisions.com/infographs/what-websites-madeof/

======
apl
My personal favorite here is, without doubt, the analytics chart. _Amazingly_
vacuous visualisation. Doesn't really matter what you think of Tufte's work,
but this type of presentation amounts to not much more than wasted space.

------
niyazpk
Alternate title: How not to represent data in an infographic.

------
larrik
Holy crap, that bulls-eye graph makes pie charts look extremely useful in
comparison. Yuck yuck yuck.

------
minqij
The web development language percentages only add up to 53.96% since it just
shows stats for 3 languages, which probably aren't the top 3 most popular, as
Ruby usage only comes in at 1.96%. The infographic could be improved to show
usage percentages for say the top 10 most common languages.

~~~
lukifer
I'm assuming that there are still a large number of static websites, without
any server-side programming. But either way, a percent graph that doesn't add
up to 100% is just absurd.

~~~
qw
There are probably lots of static websites, but I also suspect that there were
lots of dynamic web sites that are difficult to analyze.

------
msie
Interesting that ASP.NET is second only to PHP and holds a huge lead over RoR.

------
maxdemarzi
The infographic is too full of eye candy (crap graphs) to be of any use. If
you don't stare directly at the fans they cause an optical illusion and seem
to spin.

------
Permit
Just out of curiosity, where are they pulling the numbers from? I wasn't aware
Internet Explorer had such a massive lead on Chrome.

~~~
mea36
IE probably has huge numbers because it's prevalent in the corporate world.
Most corporations use Microsoft and either discourage or prevent their
employees from downloading other browsers. If these people that are forced to
use IE at work aren't tech savvy then they probably continue using IE at home.

------
sramam
Wonder how these numbers look when weighted by page views. Should be a good
indication of what "happening" websites are made of.

